# SIMS Boards?



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a good board/deal, but a stiffer pro model. As a newb you might have been better off with something soft. My b/f is riding the poop out of his low end Sims and it's doing fine. I can tell it is not the greatest quality but yours is higher end so you won't have the same issues (like it not holding wax on the cheap base, yours is sintered).


----------



## Nick_06 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah ok, thanks for your input. I didn't know what sintered was lol I know it probably wasn't the best board for a beginner but I know it was a good deal and wanted a board that will last me as I progress as a better rider, and this board should be good for whatever style of riding I want. Just need to get a few seasons out of it at least lol


----------

